# Assisted- opening, non-locking knife?



## Rexlion (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of a spring assist knife with no lockup? I like the Kershaw flippers very well, but I think they all lock up, don't they?

I want something I can handle one-handed... get it out of my pocket, cut some plastic off a pallet, close it, pop it back into the pocket, a minute later do it again, and so on. Preferably about a 2" to 3" blade. I've been getting by with disposable box cutters, but the blades are too weak to hold up for long. Anybody?

TIA


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am personally not aware of any assisted opening ("AO") knives that don't lock open. One of my AO knives is a Gerber "Instant," that I can open and close one-handed. It is black with g-10 scales, 3.5 inch PE blade, and has a low-riding pocket clip (right-hand, tip down carry only). The knife is opened with the thumb studs, and is closed by pushing a button on the side. If the knife is held at a angle and the release button is pushed, the blade will "drop," allowing the fingers to wrap around the blade and finish closing it. There are many You Tube videos on this knife that you can check out. I think you will like this knife. Cost is around $45.00.


----------



## valravn (Jan 8, 2014)

define assisted... 
spyderco makes some non locking blades that dont lock (for places where locking blades are forbidden) but can be opened onehanded they are called slip joints but are rather smallish. they have a hole in the blade so you can flick it with your thumb.
you can mod any backlock blade to be nonlocking, just use a metal grinder of any kind and grind away the locking block.


other than that.. balisong maybe.. but you need to be good with them...

If its just for easy closing.. there are lots of blades that can be easy closed while being locking blades. IMHO locking blades are just safer.
I use benchmade griptilian and spyderco police as EDC. they open and close very easy onehanded. both come with and without serations.

first tell us, how exactly it should open. and maybe if you tell us which blade you like, we can tell you if theres a nonlocking alternative that is similar, or if you can remove the locking without much effort.


----------



## schizeckinosy (Jan 8, 2014)

If I had your job description, I would be looking at a fixed blade - probably sheepsfoot and serrated. If it must close, then you will likely not find a non-locking option. Back in the day, I found the Gerber bolt-action to be the fastest one-handed closer but I don't think that model is made any more. I prefer liner locks now for one handed closing - specifically Kershaw Blur is what I use and I close it exclusively one-handed.


----------



## OCD (Jan 8, 2014)

If the non-locking requirement isn't restriction based (like company doesn't allow them) then it sounds like Benchmade's Axis Lock would be ideal. You can get assisted and non-assisted models, and the Axis Lock is SUPER simple to unlock one handed.


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 8, 2014)

Spyderco UKPK, SOG Slipzilla, Boker Plus XS, Boker Plus Bokermatic. Those are the ones that spring to mind. As OCD says, the Axis lock from Benchmade or if you want to try before shelling out hard earned cash for something that you may not like SanRenMu, Enlan and Ganzo all make versions of the Axis lock. Not a large knife but the SanRenMu LB-763 with aluminium scales or GB-763 with G10 scales is the best version that I've found but the others are excellent as well ~ $15 to find out if an Axis lock suits the purpose seems fair to me. You also get a good knife as well.


----------



## Rexlion (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I got a dirt-cheap balisong to try (it came in yesterday), and it's interesting. Might work ok, as long as I pay close attention while I flip it. But I wouldn't exactly call it convenient.

Previously I found that the Lightning auto-open, auto close knife was just right for work. But it only functioned for about 4 months, then the inner mechanism slipped. I took it apart and fixed & oiled it, but a month later it slipped again and this time it wouldn't stay fixed. So I pitched it. Other similar DA auto OTFs of good quality (absent in the Lightning) are available, but pricey. I'd prefer something under $50.

The Benchmade Axis knives look promising, but more than I want to spend. However, that Gerber Instant operates pretty conveniently, looks great, and fits in the price range. (Gotta love those youtube reviews.) Yes it locks, but it is easy and fairly quick to unlock and close one-handed. I have preferred the flip opener to the thumb stud in my Kershaw, but the way the Instant springs open I don't think the lack of a flipper will be an issue. In the review I saw, it snapped open very readily; and then when the plunge lock release was pushed, the blade fell to about an 80* angle to the body making it easy to pull the blade the rest of the way in. I like that. Not quite the ease of the DA auto OTF, but functional and affordable.

I took a look at the Sanrenmu. A good suggestion, but when released the blade still remains straight out so it doesn't look as easy to close one-handed. (I do hope that all of the Gerber Instant knives flop halfway closed like the one in the video... I'd be disappointed if it were just one well-worn-in unit that displayed this characteristic.)


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have no problems closing any of my frame/liner locks one-handed, which is why they've replaced my Cold Steel Triad Lock folders as my EDCs for some time now (Kershaw Tremor, Rake and now ZT0300ST).

For quick open, use and close though, nothing beats a good DA OTF (and I've been flipping Balisongs for years). I spent a summer many years ago unpacking and packing boxes and needed to cut tape, boxes and packing straps. The DA OTF could only be beaten by a fixed blade. Since MANY states don't allow carry of automatic knives, is there a particular reason why you can't just use a small fixed blade in a sheath? No moving parts to wear out/malfunction, and with it on your belt, it's fast to draw and sheath.


Max


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rexlion said:


> I took a look at the Sanrenmu. A good suggestion, but when released the blade still remains straight out so it doesn't look as easy to close one-handed. (I do hope that all of the Gerber Instant knives flop halfway closed like the one in the video... I'd be disappointed if it were just one well-worn-in unit that displayed this characteristic.)


 
The Enlan, SanRenMu and Ganzo Axis style knives have the blades swinging freely when released, it's just a matter of adjusting the pivot screw until it's in a position that you're happy with. The main problem with the Axis style locks on Chinese knives is the Ω spring tend to be stronger than Benchmade, this can also be adjusted but not as easily as the pivot.
Whatever you choose go for quality, choose a high quality Chinese or U.S.A. made knife and it will serve you well.


----------



## Rexlion (Jan 10, 2014)

bluemax_1 said:


> Since MANY states don't allow carry of automatic knives, is there a particular reason why you can't just use a small fixed blade in a sheath? No moving parts to wear out/malfunction, and with it on your belt, it's fast to draw and sheath.
> 
> 
> Max


The reason I don't want a fixed blade in a sheath is because the task is only 15 minutes to 1 hour, once per week, and I don't want to fiddle with putting a sheath on my belt every time freight comes in. Pocket carry is easier. But yeah, if it were all day long or something, I would just wear a sheath all the time.

8steve88, thanks for telling me about the pivot screw. I hadn't thought about that. At worst I might have to buy a different size torx bit, no big deal.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 14, 2014)

I carry (and use) a frame-lock folder daily. One-handed opening and closing is so automatic now that I have to stop and think about how to close it with two hands.

IMO, a good blade is a joy to use. However, cutting plastic can actually be a challenge for a lot of knives. Fiberglass strapping on pallets can be particularly tough, too. Even cardboard can wear a sharp blade out pretty quickly. 

Works better when blades have a shallow angle and kept very sharp. It that was the only job this knife did, I'd get a retracting utility knife. Like a Stanley retracting utility knife , or the folding "Gerber 31-000345 E.A.B. Lite Pocket Knife". 

Utility knife blades are stronger than disposable razor-blade or snap-off type cutters, will last quite a while, and are cheap/easy to replace.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 26, 2014)

Rexlion said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I got a dirt-cheap balisong



The ballsong is one ofthe most illegal knives in the US, unless you live in a state that does allow their use outside of your house.

Bill


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 19, 2014)

I can use my Gerber Covert Mini FAST, Venture and any Benchmark AXIS lock one handed? Also theres the CRKT firesafe mecanisum.


----------

